# Help Lib Tech Attack banana vs Banana Magic



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Dpforlife said:


> Hello everyone, this is my first time posting here although I have been reading posts for a while and have received some great advise so thanks.
> To start here are my stats: first I am 250lbs, 5'10", size 11 Nike zoom force 1 boot. I am interested in the Lib Tech Attack Banana and the Banana Magic. Which board do you recommend for a beginner that is trying to learn carving, buildconfidence and progress on the entire mountain. Out of these three boards Which board will I be able to keep for a long time as I get better?
> Also saw the Gnu Impossible Ass Pickle, has any rode this to compare.
> Your help would be greatly appreciated
> ...



None are particularly good board for what you want to do. But out of the three the Attack Banana and the Impossible would be better than then Magic.
Attack Banana and Impossible are quite similar in shape and kind of the equivalents in the Lib-Tech and Gnu line, respectively. Impossible has different toe vs. heel sidecuts, more tech in construction and is more expensive than the Attack Banana, but they ride fairly similar.
The Magic is quite a different board, much more aimed at slashing through pow and backcountry. Can be quite squirrel-ly on groomers, especially at speed.


----------



## Dpforlife (Oct 25, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> None are particularly good board for what you want to do. But out of the three the Attack Banana and the Impossible would be better than then Magic.
> Attack Banana and Impossible are quite similar in shape and kind of the equivalents in the Lib-Tech and Gnu line, respectively. Impossible has different toe vs. heel sidecuts, more tech in construction and is more expensive than the Attack Banana, but they ride fairly similar.
> The Magic is quite a different board, much more aimed at slashing through pow and backcountry. Can be quite squirrel-ly on groomers, especially at speed.




Thanks for the response. Ok so the attack banana and gnu are the same execept for some tech and base, and in your opinion your magic is not a good choice. Out of the two what do you recommend being that the attack has an extruded and the gnu has a sintered.


----------



## Dpforlife (Oct 25, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> None are particularly good board for what you want to do. But out of the three the Attack Banana and the Impossible would be better than then Magic.
> Attack Banana and Impossible are quite similar in shape and kind of the equivalents in the Lib-Tech and Gnu line, respectively. Impossible has different toe vs. heel sidecuts, more tech in construction and is more expensive than the Attack Banana, but they ride fairly similar.
> The Magic is quite a different board, much more aimed at slashing through pow and backcountry. Can be quite squirrel-ly on groomers, especially at speed.


Since you say non are really good which Lib tech board do you recommend?


----------



## Richie67 (Oct 11, 2012)

You seem pritty set on Lib Tech, any reason?

If I was you I'd save my money. Buy a decent second hand all round board, whatever you can pick up for cheap. A beginner wont be able to appreciate the added tech the best boards give you so it'll be a waste of money. Then when you progress and understand more what you're into (be it park/powder/piste etc) and what you want from a snowboard then you can make a educated decision.


----------



## Dpforlife (Oct 25, 2012)

Richie67 said:


> You seem pritty set on Lib Tech, any reason?
> 
> If I was you I'd save my money. Buy a decent second hand all round board, whatever you can pick up for cheap. A beginner wont be able to appreciate the added tech the best boards give you so it'll be a waste of money. Then when you progress and understand more what you're into (be it park/powder/piste etc) and what you want from a snowboard then you can make a educated decision.


I was saying Lib Tech because I had a skate banana and loved it but didn't really get to enjoy it because it was way to short and the crappy winter last year so I sold it. Than I stumbled on last seasons Attack Banana for $290.00 brand new. I just wanted to get something that I can hold on to for a few seasons as I progress. I have boots and union bindings so money's not really an issue. Just want to make the right decision this season.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Dpforlife said:


> I was saying Lib Tech because I had a skate banana and loved it but didn't really get to enjoy it because it was way to short and the crappy winter last year so I sold it. Than I stumbled on last seasons Attack Banana for $290.00 brand new. I just wanted to get something that I can hold on to for a few seasons as I progress. I have boots and union bindings so money's not really an issue. Just want to make the right decision this season.


If you can get a new last-season Attack Banana for US$290 then that is not a bad deal. Or just get another Skate Banana but at the right size...


----------



## Dpforlife (Oct 25, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> If you can get a new last-season Attack Banana for US$290 then that is not a bad deal. Or just get another Skate Banana but at the right size...


Sweet thanks for the help!!


----------



## Dpforlife (Oct 25, 2012)

*Lib Tech Banana Magic For Beginner*

I must say I answered my own question, This board is great!! I had my first day of the season yesterday!!! Started snowboarding at the end of last season, I had a Lib Tech Skate Banana. Ended up selling it and bought this board. I still consider myself a beginner and I have to say that this is the perfect board to learn on, It gives you the confidence you need to advance. As a beginner I was skeptical about buying this board because it is recommended for advance boarders but I have to say that it was just what I needed. It keeps you from catching an edge and it super stable at fast speed. I have to say on my skate banana I was scared to go fast, well not anymore. I find myself going faster and faster. To all beginners if you have the money this is the board for you to learn on trust me!!!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Get the Gnu Impossible! That's a board I've been lusting after...


----------



## Dpforlife (Oct 25, 2012)

Triple8Sol said:


> Get the Gnu Impossible! That's a board I've been lusting after...


I ended up getting the Banana Magic and I love it!!


----------



## Brainwashed (Nov 28, 2012)

Dpforlife said:


> I ended up getting the Banana Magic and I love it!!


:thumbsup:


----------

